# R.Kelly is crazy...for real



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2008)

So, this is the interview with R.Kelly that was featured on BET.  When Toure, the host/interviewer, asks him if he likes teenage girls he responds, *"WHEN YOU SAY TEENAGE, HOW OLD ARE YOU TALKING?"* 

Ok....is this cat for real????  Teenage fool!! I'm through.  You have to see the look on Toure's face.  

LIVESTEEZ - R.Kelly Talks to BET News

*NOTE:* For anyone who doesn't want to watch the whole clip, the question popped at around 5:49 minutes in *BUT* I encourage everyone to watch the entire thing to put it all into perspective.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 17, 2008)

Whatever happened to the good ol' "I Believe I Can Fly" R.Kelly?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So, this is the interview with R.Kelly that was featured on BET. When Toure, the host/interviewer, asks him if he likes teenage girls he responds, *"WHEN YOU SAY TEENAGE, HOW OLD ARE YOU TALKING?"*_

 
Girl ... R. Smelly's never been known for his 'intelligence' 

uhhhh teenage like when the age ends in TEEN mufuka lol
FI-TEEN.... SI-TEEN .. TEEN DUMASS!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Girl ... R. Smelly's never been known for his 'intelligence' 

uhhhh teenage like when the age ends in TEEN mufuka lol
FI-TEEN.... SI-TEEN .. TEEN DUMASS!_

 
*Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LMAO!!!*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 17, 2008)

The interviewer's expressions were priceless.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 17, 2008)

lmao.....Interviewer: Do you like teenagers? R. kelly: 19? ...LOL can you imagine if that was your dad? holy shit.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_The interviewer's expressions were priceless._

 
Right!!!  He looked like, "is this mofo for real?!?!?!"


----------



## lipshock (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW!


Is he really that dense?!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Whatever happened to the good ol' "I Believe I Can Fly" R.Kelly?_

 
He was a crazy ass perv back then; aint shit changed.  I'll tell you this, he got off this time but next time he is going DOWN!  They are going to put his ass under the jail!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 17, 2008)

Ew I heard about that too! What a creep!


----------



## pat (Sep 17, 2008)

lol the look on the interviewers face was priceless.

hahaha


----------



## lipshock (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_He was a crazy ass perv back then; aint shit changed.  I'll tell you this, he got off this time but next time he is going DOWN!  They are going to put his ass under the jail!_

 

You are so right.  Look at the Aaliyah marriage situation.  She was fifteen right?  Just gross.  He needs to be put away.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 18, 2008)

Haha, it's kind of funny? And pretty creepy... he's such a weirdo!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 18, 2008)

this muhfucka...


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 18, 2008)

LOLOLOL @ firing his brother


----------



## nunu (Sep 18, 2008)

I heard the interviewer say to the insider show host that he was litterally scared that R.Kelly was going to punch him.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 18, 2008)

Man. That guy is a jackass. Like... for real.

When I worked at Victoria's Secret he would treat us like pieces of trash when he would come in with like two girls on each arm that looked definitely younger then 20. Then he would boss us all around and basically try and stop the whole store so that we would fit his girls with exactly what he wanted at exactly the same time.

Everytime he would come in I would take my break, I couldn't stand him. 

XD My friend takes out his garbage in his Illinois home, it's so funny, he knows the doorman by name but sometimes he's not there. He told me once he actually met R. Kelly and because the guy was such a jerkbag my friend told him "Fine, you can take your own garbage in, no sweat off my back!" then proceeded to get into his truck and R. Kelly actually threw something at his truck XD

Now apparently R.K. is a bit nicer to my friend after spending an extra week with smelly ass garbage in his front yard.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 18, 2008)

Holy Smizoly!  I loved the interviewer's reaction!!  lol

Dude...he is 41.  What in the hell does a 41 year old man have in common with a 19 year old or less?  He has 3 kids. 2 of which are daughters.

From Wikipedia:

In 1994, Kelly reportedly married his first wife, his protégé, R&B singer Aaliyah, whom he had known since she was 12 and had been spending three years to work on her debut, *Age Ain't Nothing But A Number*. According to VIBE magazine, a marriage document was printed showcasing the marriage certificate and noted that Aaliyah had lied about being eighteen when in truth she was only fifteen. The marriage was reportedly annulled soon afterward and neither singer confirmed the marriage rumors, dismissing them as lies.
_________________________

Hmmm...I wonder who came up with the album title?


----------



## benzito_714 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah umm, i figured r.kelly was a little off when he said "i remind him of his jeep". that is never sexy to say or sing. damn weirdo!
for anyone into the Boondocks (cartoon on Adult Swim) they had an episode called the Trial of R.Kelly and it hit the nail on the head-Aaron McGruder is a damn genius.lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, I totally forgot about him and Aaliyah.

I finally watched the video and he was totally dancing around the questions like he was a politician or something.
He's always been a sexual perverted freak, and that's why he was so successul.

Even in "Trapped In The Closet" everyone was sleeping with someone and cheating on someone else.

Man, this is funny!


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 18, 2008)

ewwwwwww. he's such an perverted old fart.

he makes funny songs though


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 18, 2008)

According to his "fired" brother, the closet saga is actually based on R.'s own escapades. Not hard to believe. 

I watched that interview in awe the other night. He is so really and truly in need of help. We all know he can't deny being into teens since married Aaliyah and then began dating/married his wife (or ex, depending on how she woke up this morning) when she was DING DING DING-----19, folks!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2008)

he's such a fucking creep.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_According to his "fired" brother, the closet saga is actually based on R.'s own escapades. Not hard to believe. 

I watched that interview in awe the other night. He is so really and truly in need of help. We all know he can't deny being into teens since married Aaliyah and then began dating/married his wife (or ex, depending on how she woke up this morning) when she was DING DING DING-----19, folks!_

 
Right.  

This is also something I wanted to say.  I get so tired of people coming out the woodwork talking about he needs help.  I don't want to hear his manager, bodyguards, relatives or anyone talk about what he has done because they allowed him to do it.  His publicist didn't have a problem with what he was doing until he started messing around with _her_ daughter.  Then all of a sudden she is no longer representing him.  Get the fuck outta here!  They should all go to jail because they knew full well what he was doing and said NOTHING.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, I think it boils down to ignorant thinking, also. And, I'm sure his entourage knew and thought the same way. I just don't understand how people can think children can be held more accountable than adults. What the hell is wrong with society? People still blame the girl in the tape _for him being a molester_!!!! Apparently, in their minds, if she didn't "f**k like a grown woman" or wasn't a "fast ass li'l girl", she wouldn't have been in that position. Facts on the line.....this is a multi-millionaire homeboy, flirting with/picking girls up at fast food joints, offering them rides in his car, cash and tours of his house. Now, how many teenage girls who's already smitten with this guy would pass that up in that day and time, if given the opportunity? "Fast ass" or not, he still has no right to continue to steal the innocence of a child.

FYI....I want to say that I think George and Regina Daniels' daughter was of age, but they had the nerve to think that she would be "off limits" from the way George spoke about it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 20, 2008)

His behaviour is disgusting. There's something very wrong with him.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 20, 2008)

lipshock said:


> You are so right. *Look at the Aaliyah marriage situation. She was fifteen right? Just gross. He needs to be put away.[/*quote]
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?! I did NOT know that, I was a huge aaliyah fan too. weird.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 20, 2008)

Somewhere R. Kelly's lawyer is contemplating suicide.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Girl ... R. Smelly's never been known for his 'intelligence' 

uhhhh teenage like when the age ends in TEEN mufuka lol
FI-TEEN.... SI-TEEN .. TEEN DUMASS!_

 
Yup he was never the smartest cookie.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Somewhere R. Kelly's lawyer is contemplating suicide._

 





You know I totally agree with the person who said his entourage that's coming out now needs to man up and start holding some of the blame for this crap!, they KNEW what he was doing, his own brother a couple years ago said it was both boys and girls!! and they tried to shut him up
But as long as he was paying their paychecks they were happy to cater to his whims and turn a blind eye, the only reason they are talking is $$$


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 20, 2008)

Did anyone watch how they made fun of it on BWE?  hahaha


----------



## carandru (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, I just watched BWE today and it was HILARIOUS... and yes, R Kelly is crazy.  That fool didn't even really dance around the questions he just didn't make any sense at all.  

LMAO, the interviewers face was the best part.  I like how he didn't even bother explaining what he meant by teenagaer... ha ha.. "Ummm... Girls who are teenagers"  Lmao.  Like fool, I know d**n well you know exactly what I mean.

And what the heck was he talking about saying don't listen to the people that were fired.... or hired... or related to him apparently..  B/c EVERYONE must be lying on his perverted behind, right?  According to my Chi-town friends, it was common practice for him to troll the high school looking for underage chicks. 

I really don't know how in the world he got off...


----------



## florabundance (Sep 21, 2008)

Uhh he's such a pervert, and also, judging from this interview, really boring and inarticulate.
I sort of hate that I like his music.
Oh Robert lol..when will you learn


----------

